# Images needed for new site update



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Heya guys,

The site will be getting a facelift next week and I need some user images for the new banner. If you would like to be featured in the banner please post 3-4 different images below in this thread. I need them ASAP so we can get a proof to you guys Monday.

Tips:
- clean and clear view from the front, angle, or side full body shot
- higher clear resolution
- no people or objects blocking full view

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here ya go!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sounds like a good excuse to post some pics


----------



## karendm (Nov 19, 2015)

Here are some!

Not sure why they're showing up sideways...sorry!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Admin: there are great photos in the Photo Gallery (http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php?action=gallery). But you knew that.

And the photos in the gallery have not been re-sized as the attached photos have. I.e., they might have much better resolution.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Neat news about the site getting a facelift - I like its simplicity though, hope it stays clean!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

At Flaherty field this morning:


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Another one:


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Last one:


----------



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Here's a couple.


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Great pics all thanks!

I hope to have a proof to review today.

The site will be similar to this layout:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/

Jeff M


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like a ton of user generated content where we aren't allowed to promote our livelihoods whatsoever - solely for the benefit of Petguide.com.... I for one am not that excited


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Ken
I'm hoping it's only guests that see that, and not members that are signed in. The HVF is like that already. 
Also hoping they don't change the layout of the topics, or keep them very close to the same. 
I'm not a fan of any ads that aren't vizsla related.
It's the Vizsla form, not the pet forum.
Although I'm glad we have a place for vizsla owners to post about their other pets in the family. But those are not advertisement.


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes, once signed it you will see way fewer ads.

The topics and sections will all stay the same along with policies. 

We are just moving to a vBullentian based format for better security and speed.

Once I have the test site you guys can review.

Jeff M


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Miss Columbus


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Bump and thanks all, should have a proof to review today.

Jeff M


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Heya all, 

Thoughts on the banner proof, ignore the placeholders and auto stuff.

Two sizes based upon device size.

Let me know your feedback ASAP.

Jeff M


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I like it


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looks good to me


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Jeff - image looks great!

BUT VIZSLA IS SPELLED WRONG LOL!!


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Sorry about that I will get it fixed and sent to creative for the conversion.

Jeff M


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rbka said:


> Hi Jeff - image looks great!
> 
> BUT VIZSLA IS SPELLED WRONG LOL!!


 hahaha..well spotted!


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Update:

The site conversion will kick off in a little bit and the site might for 4-5 hours this afternoon for the conversion.

When we go live I will post a feedback thread for bug reporting, questions, etc.

Jeff M


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

*Hello all,

Note the site will be undergoing some additional changes over the next 24 hours, please hang in there with us while we sort out the issues.

We should have the next format live Thursday PM but will be finishing it up on Friday 3/10 since the conversion took longer than expected.

I will post a feedback thread once we are done to provide feedback and sort any issues.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the delay.

Jeff M*


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

WillowyndRanch said:


> Looks like a ton of user generated content where we aren't allowed to promote our livelihoods whatsoever - solely for the benefit of Petguide.com.... I for one am not that excited


No, not a big fan either!

What's the saying...'if it ain't broke'

Never mind, just another nail in the coffin.🙁


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

...


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> No, not a big fan either!
> 
> What's the saying...'if it ain't broke'
> 
> Never mind, just another nail in the coffin.🙁


vbulletin is a lot safer than the old format (smf), and once you get used to it it's a lot easier to use, give it time before you judge it harshly


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

harrigab said:


> vbulletin is a lot safer than the old format (smf), and once you get used to it it's a lot easier to use, give it time before you judge it harshly


oh, and just to add, it'll be a cold day in **** before me and Texas Red let the forum get smothered in petguide ads


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> oh, and just to add, it'll be a cold day in **** before me and Texas Red let the forum get smothered in petguide ads


:wink


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> vbulletin is a lot safer than the old format (smf), and once you get used to it it's a lot easier to use, give it time before you judge it harshly


Safer or not, the new format seems a bit 'soulless'.

Quite bland in it appearance and uninspiring!

Just an opinion regards harshness, don't take it to heart too much.😉


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Safer or not, the new format seems a bit 'soulless'.
> 
> Quite bland in it appearance and uninspiring!
> 
> Just an opinion regards harshness, don't take it to heart too much.😉


I still have a few little things to update like the homepage articles section and forum icons.

This homepage should populate with new discussions and front page news articles that mods and admins can update.
http://www.vizslaforums.com/portal.php

Might give it a little more cozy factor.

Jeff M


----------



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

FYI - gonna close this one and put up a feedback thread.

Link to feedback: http://www.vizslaforums.com/25-anno...ook-community-feedback-thread.html#post108170

Jeff M


----------

